# Another old machine - Eldredge Two Spool



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I know - I said I would stick to Singers - but when a machine like this turns up, I just had to jump on it.

DH found it for me . . . he didn't blink an eye when I said "let's get it". He's looking forward to getting her up and running.










A bit rusty, but everything seems to be there.










The cabinet -


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Ahhhh, machine's besides singers need love too!  I like the cabinet.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Love it! Beautiful!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow you got a neat machine there and with it's spool. We have seen them up for sale but usually the spool is missing. Hope it sews good.  
Interesting cabinet there too. 

Elaine


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I me and myself are officially jealous! I want one of them 2 spool machines.

Joe

______________________

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts







.***


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awsome......She is very pretty. DH recently bought one very similiar. They are sweet machines!!

Congrats!!


----------

